# Which 4G unlocked usb modem will you recommend



## Jags (May 18, 2012)

I was planning to buy Tata Photon usb modem, but then I came across 
timewasteblog.com/2010/12/17/unlocked-best-cheap-3g-data-card-bsnl-airtel-reliance/

and then I shifted my focus to getting an unlocked usb modem. Just today I read that Airtel will launch 4g in Delhi. So it makes sense to invest in a 4G modem. 

Can anyone recommend a good 4G usb modem which will also work with a 3G sim.

Thanks


----------



## Minion (May 18, 2012)

I Hauwai 14.4 Mbps modem is available for 1750+tax.


----------



## Jags (May 18, 2012)

Minion said:


> I Hauwai 14.4 Mbps modem is available for 1750+tax.



whats the model no.? I need to search for its specifications and from where can I buy it?


----------



## saswat23 (May 18, 2012)

How about Micromax 353G? Costs around 1.7k.


----------



## Jags (May 18, 2012)

I will have to check its reviews first, a brand like MicroMax is not known for its quality..so I will be careful here. thanks for giving an option


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

Go For Huewei as far as the brand is concerned.Products are reliable.


----------



## saswat23 (May 18, 2012)

Huawei no matter is a great brand. But trust me nothing is as simple as Micromax. 
Even Reliance is available for 1.5k but its a bit complicated. 
If you find Huawei for good price get it. But AFAIK Huawei has only 3 months warranty.

You might find some great deals on DATA CARDs here: Internet Delhi


----------



## Jags (May 18, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Go For Huewei as far as the brand is concerned.Products are reliable.



yes, thats my 1st preference as well. But I am unable to find a Huwaei device which can be reliably used on 3g as well as 4g. There are some 3g+4g available on ebay.in but their genuineness is questionable


----------



## pramudit (May 18, 2012)

you can buy micromax dongles, they are really good infact.. i am using mmx 310 for last 2years and there hasn't been any problem..

btw afaik currently there are no micromax 4g modem...


----------



## Jags (May 18, 2012)

@pramudit: I guess I will have to take a risk with one of these huawei models 
4g huawei | eBay


----------



## pramudit (May 19, 2012)

they are just 3g HSPA+ modem with 4g in their names only... they dont state 4g (or LTE) in their product specification...


----------



## Minion (May 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> whats the model no.? I need to search for its specifications and from where can I buy it?



I am talking about this 
Huawei USB 3G Modem E352 

Don't take risk for buying from ebay buy from here
Huawei USB 3G Modem E352 ( Use Any 3G Sim Card ) ( 14.4 MB/s ) - www.deltapage.com

@saswat23 huawaie is providing 1 year warranty.


----------



## Jags (May 19, 2012)

@minion: I dont think this supports 4g? the page only says 2g or 3g



pramudit said:


> they are just 3g HSPA+ modem with 4g in their names only... they dont state 4g (or LTE) in their product specification...


@pramudit : thanks for pointing this out! and your comment reminded me of another question. how can I indentify if a device truly supports 4g?  4g (LTE) in specs is all that I need to look for?


----------



## pramudit (May 19, 2012)

they will state the modem model number.. google it and get details from manufacturer website.. for genuiness buy only from sellers with feedback >98% and be smart while buying otherwise you will get non branded/ defected piece...


----------



## Jags (May 19, 2012)

yea..thats what I did for huawei 4g cards listed on ebay site..on other sites those models are listed as 4g. And seller's feedback is the 1st thing I look for.
thanks @pramudit for your help!


----------

